
Immutable.js 2016 Roadmap - ingve
https://www.facebook.com/notes/lee-byron/immutablejs-2016-roadmap/10153447836068757
======
personomas
I'd like to see Immutable.js & Ramda collaborate, more on this here
[https://github.com/ramda/ramda/issues/1367](https://github.com/ramda/ramda/issues/1367).

// For example, something like this (which was taken from the github link
above):

var plainPeople = [{name: "DALE"}, {name: "AmY"}];

var immutablePeople = immutable.fromJS(plainPeople);

R.map(lowerCaseName, plainPeople) // [{name: "dale"}, {name: "amy"}]

R.map(lowerCaseName, immutablePeople)) // immutable.List([immutable.Map({name:
"dale"}), immutable.Map({name: "amy"})])

